# nils vs lazer hand auger?



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looking to buy one asap. The lazer is alot cheaper, but the nils is hard to find and backordered most places. But I found an 8" for 151 shipped.

Is the nils worth the extra cost? If not where can I find a lazer for a good deal?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

151 for a lazer is way over priced for a hand auger. Any store that has a decent ice selection will have them. Franks, Jays, Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander MTN.

The mills is a great auger only problem is that it is imported from Europe and in limited numbers so there is some of the extra cost. The new cutting heads, notice I said head and not blades here. They are kinda hard to find in the states. The blades are easier to get for the lazer. 

Also the offset handle o the niles is a little different but it is said to be more efficient, I could never get a handle on using the offset handles but even tho I couldn't get a handle on that and go super fast it did cut very well.

So I hope this info helps you out.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

the Mora is the equivalent of a base model Chevy/Ford, it beats walking/a spud. 

If your out a lot and drill a ton of holes each time then the expense of a Nils might be warranted. But, that being said I dont care what auger you use hand augering more than a few 8" holes gets old pretty fast.

I have used a 6" Mora for many, many years and was quite happy with it. It sure beat spudding holes, then I received a used 6" Lazer to use last year from a buddy that is not an avid icefisherman and didnt use it much, I dont know how sharp his blades are compared to a new one are but it sure cuts easier than my Mora and for the price is plenty fast and easy for me!


----------



## MackDog (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a 4 in Nils. obviously easier than an 8 in. but it is great. Holes cut fast and easy, can drill holes all day and not get tired. I like the two hand operation, its not difficult, just different. I have never used a lazer but if i were to get another i would buy another nils.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

If anyone is looking for a hand auger I got a 8 inch mora I can part with it is the back up, but now that I have a few sets of blades for the my lazer I don't need it anymore. The mora has new blades on it never used.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I bought a nils last year and it is the best hand auger I have ever used. I have used 6" and 8" Eskimos, 5" and 7" lazers and I have to say my 6" nils is probably twice as fast as a 5" lazer and you don't have to push down as you crank the auger. The double stroke handle only take a little bit to get used to. I bought mine late last season and was lucky to find it at Cabelas. I was at Cabelas last week and inquired about them for a friend (Johnny White here) and they do not have any this year. It is true the nils does not have blades, but rather a cutting head. You have to send them to an authorized nils vendor to get them sharpened. Since mine is only a year old I have not had to do this yet. I have a really bad back and with this auger I will drill holes for everyone as it is very little work.

Oh...I would also say the nils is the Porsche (light and fast!) and the Lazer is the Cadilac!


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have my mora for the last 3 years, yet to sharpen it, but it's tiring doing several 8" holes through 18 inches of ice.

I have heard the lazer will be alot easier. My mora would be a back up than. I have found a bnib 7" lazer for $75 shipped. But are the 7" blades hard to come by? and are they still giving out the swedish blades if yours are china? I see they say made in chine right on the box

The nils is pricey, but hmmm, hard to get this year. I can get the lazer for half the price, but does the price justify the differance in cutting? Or do they cut similar?


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Last year I was fishing with Johnny White. He has a 5" Lazer and I have a 6" nils. The nils was almost twice as fast.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've never fished with anything smaller than an 8"

will a 6" work for tip ups still well? I pike fish and walleye as well


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

ibthetrout said:


> Last year I was fishing with Johnny White. He has a 5" Lazer and I have a 6" nils. The nils was almost twice as fast.


thanks for helping me sell my lazer augers mr trout !


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok I may snage the lazer. Sounds like it will cut better than my mora and with a lot less effort right? Just not like butter like the nils


----------



## johnny white (Feb 20, 2002)

i sent you a pm


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

bumpin01 said:


> I've never fished with anything smaller than an 8"
> 
> will a 6" work for tip ups still well? I pike fish and walleye as well


6" is plenty for tip ups.


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

well guys I just got a lazer 7" auger for $75 shipped, figure it was hard to beat

I called strikemaster and they said the china made blades were only on a few select batches, but if I did get one I could ask for a swedish made set easily


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

Any retailer should have the 7 inch blades, I know Jay's have them .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

bumpin01 said:


> well guys I just got a lazer 7" auger for $75 shipped, figure it was hard to beat
> 
> I called strikemaster and they said the china made blades were only on a few select batches, but if I did get one I could ask for a swedish made set easily


 yes make sure you check and if chinese then they will ship you the swedish .....then trade the chinese blades for new or reconditioned ones for a second set at a dealer


----------



## bumpin01 (Jan 18, 2010)

jacktownhooker said:


> yes make sure you check and if chinese then they will ship you the swedish .....then trade the chinese blades for new or reconditioned ones for a second set at a dealer


 ah nice to know.Hittin the ice for the first time next weekend. Can't wait to try it


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

bumpin01 said:


> Ok I may snage the lazer. Sounds like it will cut better than my mora and with a lot less effort right? Just not like butter like the nils


 i have an 8 inch lazer it is awsome had the mora befor that thing is a dog lazer is much less effort


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

the lazer is way faster and less effort then the mora had the mora first sucke took it back the same day i bought it, the lazer is wasome you will be happy with it, and both of mine were 8 in


----------



## joe66 (Dec 9, 2010)

Buy the lazer much worth it i had both in an 8 inch mora is a dog the lazer rip's through the ice great buy


----------

